# Staffie and French Bull Dog Owners



## Parkranger (28 December 2009)

Post your pics and tell me the pros and cons of your doggies.....

thanks ..... I'm having a bit of a nightmare deciding which breed to go for


----------



## icemaiden113 (28 December 2009)

Its easy - Staffies!!! I will try and get some pics on here (if i can work it!) I currently have 10 very cute 5 weeks old puppies at the min so could help you out if its a staffie you want!  (kc reg and pedigree mum and dad both owned!) Frenchies are  great but very expensive to buy and breed (a friend has them).
As for pros for the Staffie thats everything - all mine are good with dogs, children and other animals. Love people and even though 2 of mine are not cat lovers other pups have gone to live with them no worries! There only downside is they feel little or no pain so if they are ill or hurt they are really bad before they let you know! I love em and wouldn't have any other!


----------



## Parkranger (28 December 2009)

post pics!  My only worry has been that I've known some agressive staffies (hoping that's just due to lack of training on their owners part) and I'd be looking to get another dog possibly in a couple of years......

I've also been told that french bulldogs are alot lower maintenance than alot of other bull breeds......


----------



## prosefullstop (28 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
post pics!  My only worry has been that I've known some agressive staffies (hoping that's just due to lack of training on their owners part) and I'd be looking to get another dog possibly in a couple of years......

I've also been told that french bulldogs are alot lower maintenance than alot of other bull breeds...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Staffs are rare in NYC, so I can's speak too much about them, but Frenchies are ten a penny, so I will chime in. 

On the whole they are a laid-back, sweet-natured breed, but there seems to be a vast difference in energy levels. Some are practically comatose, while others easily outrank Stella in terms of exuberance. On paper they seem to have a long list of health issues, but I have rarely seen dogs afflicted with anything other than mild skin allergies. While not exactly aloof, they're not overly affectionate with strangers, but maybe this doesn't bother you at all. 

I have met more than a handful of Frenchies that are dog aggressive, but I think it's hard to completely eliminate such tendencies from the bull breeds. 

I posted these on the other thread, but I thought you might like to see the wee piebald Frenchie currently boarding with Stella. 













PS Everyone thinks that Stella is a Frenchie because she has such stubby legs compared to most BTs!


----------



## Parkranger (28 December 2009)

oooooo they're so cute!!!  I really do want a frenchie but they're so bloody expensive!

I don't mind a bit of over exhuberence which is why I ruled out a Cavalier King Charles as I thought they'd be too chilled out for me.


----------



## Patches (28 December 2009)

I like Staffies but I wouldn't have one, and something I saw today reminded me why.

Group of teenage kids parading a lovely brindle staffy about the council estate streets in the village today when I was out hacking. Biggest leather, studded collar going. It's like they think that owning a staffy means they must be hard and  the way the lads were walking was combined with a bit of a hoodie "don't mess with me" swagger. 

It just seemed stereotypical. I live in Staffordshire (just about), not sure if that makes them even more popular in my location. It's like you could see certain members of our local village and if they told you they had a dog, you could almost guarantee it'd be a staffy.

(Patches runs off before she's lynched by the many, many non-stereotypical staffy owners out there)


----------



## prosefullstop (28 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
oooooo they're so cute!!!  I really do want a frenchie but they're so bloody expensive!

I don't mind a bit of over exhuberence which is why I ruled out a Cavalier King Charles as I thought they'd be too chilled out for me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Their exuberance is easily burned off by playing with other dogs, which most Frenchies seem to love. While they physically resemble Bostons, hardly any Frenchies we've met have shown an interest in playing fetch.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 December 2009)

Staffs are sooooo CHAV, that's as good a reason as any to go for a FBD.


----------



## Patches (28 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Staffs are sooooo CHAV, that's as good a reason as any to go for a FBD. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

That was put so much more simpler, and to the point, than I put it.  

I really don't want to offend the "normal" owner out there but it does seem to be a popular breed for "that type of individual".


----------



## Parkranger (28 December 2009)

Yes they are sterotypical chav dogs but all the more reason to give one a well balanced home non?

And if someone gave me £1000 I'd have a FBD tomorrow.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 December 2009)

PMSL - Have just read your post, you have described 'the sort' to a tee! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













***PBS now has image of PR in white trainers, tracksuit/hoddy and Burberry baseball cap***


----------



## icemaiden113 (28 December 2009)

They may be a chav dog for some people but not all!!!!!!! If this works I have sorted the pics thing!!

The reason most don't get on with other dogs is due to there owners ans training. All mine are fine and so are my previous pups


----------



## nijinsky (28 December 2009)

My staffies past &amp; present:

Present - Blue






Past - Jess






Past - Remy






I had staffies before the word chav was even heard of


----------



## Parkranger (28 December 2009)

awwww cute!

PBS, ive got my reebok classics at the ready!!!!


----------



## icemaiden113 (28 December 2009)

Ahhhhhh so cute!!! I have added another pic of my big lad! Just because he is spoilt (as are the rest!!)


----------



## nijinsky (28 December 2009)

Aww lovely - I will always have a staffie in my home, they are a beautiful breed.

OMG I must be such a chav


----------



## icemaiden113 (29 December 2009)

If your a chav then I must def be one! As I have 3 adult staffs and now 10 puppies!!! Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Patches (29 December 2009)

I don't really know what the term chav means, but I don't think all Staffordshire Bull  Terrier owners are of the stereotypical sort I mentioned earlier. I did try to point that out. It's just so many of them are owned, for some reason, by people on low incomes who seem to think owning one will afford them some respect with the locals. 

A mother at the school has just had a new Staffy pup. She said it came with fleas and she's been to the pet shop for some Bob Martin flea remedy because it's "cheaper than the vets". I pointed out it's also useless and the pup probably needs worming as well as vaccinating. She picked her pup up at 6 weeks old, shivering in a garden shed with no sight of a mother. 

I quite like the breed myself, although they're not cuddly enough for my liking. I like a dog with looser skin and more fluff myself. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yours and Nijinksy's (Blue especially) are lovely examples of the breed.


----------



## nijinsky (29 December 2009)

Haha well it's a good job you are up North as I won't be tempted to come and look at your pups.  You are braver than I am, I just couldn't breed them as I would be so fearful of where they went, particularly those wanting a "fashion" dog.  I'd end up keeping them all, I am soooo passionate about this breed.

Patches you are welcome to my GSDs then if you like more fluff, I have emptied two hoover cylinders today as one of them is moulting like mad, am wondering if the GSD would look right with a staffie coat, I'd get my housework done in half the time


----------



## icemaiden113 (29 December 2009)

Thanks for that!! 

God how awful for that poor puppy!! Although I have had some strange sorts want my pups - I just say no don't do dodgy! None of them leave before they are 8weeks old - they are all wormed every 2 weeks have flea treatment. And def not in a garden shed poor things! They are currently asleep (finally) in the kitchen next to the radiator while there dad and big sis are asleep on my bed!! That will  be a big fight to try and get in!!  
They can be cuddly - but there terms! Full of chartacter though!! Even the pups are devolping into little naughty people.


----------



## Patches (29 December 2009)

PMSL...that might be too much fluff, even for me. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I don't think I could breed ANY dog for the exact same reasons as you. You would just never know where they might end up and that would haunt me. 

My pup's breeder is guaranteed to still hear from me, poor her, as we live relatively local to each other. We even intend to meet up for "play dates" as well.


----------



## CAYLA (29 December 2009)

They are not dogs I would own and both have their fair share of health issues.
I cannot understand for the life of me as nijinksy knobely suggests why anyone would breed them.......there are thousands and I literally mean thousands as we speak in freezing cold pounds right now, in a bad way as they really do not do well in kennels, they are such sociable animals esp with humans and do not do well in isolated, kennels environments, and cold to boot.
They are the most common dog bar non over populating the pounds and very few even get to private rescue or a foster home. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It's not as easy to take a staff back at the age people get shot of them, as the majority of staffs that are at the age of discardment, are usually not sicialised with dogs(so breeder cannot take back) as they will have dogs or more litters on the go, and rescues struggle to place them in foster homes or rehome them, as they will 9 times out of ten already have other dog or animals, and I don't care what anyone says they can cause more damage then the avergae dog when not socialised.
I know first hand we have had 1 staff in our rescue now for 3 years 
	
	
		
		
	


	




........in the pounds they are pts, which is fair enough that cannot live their lives out in the pound.
I jsut wish people would lay off breeding te poor things.

PR if u decise on a s.b.t go for a nice friendly rescue, they are some like ours that rehab them and re socialise them.
A french bull dog do come with their fair share of breathing issues and are very costly to insure but pretty cool and fun in personality, my friend has a rescue frenchie, he has issues with his patellas and breathing problems, she nearly lost him under anaesthetic when castrated but comes with the squashed face territory.

Staffs are lively loyal little dogs maybe a little ott with the love, but make fab family pets, they can suffer seperation issues and should be crated at a young age as they can ravage a crate when introduced in later life withing seconds they have so much jaw strength, we get alot in for destruction or fighting with another dog in the household or being to boisterous, they need discipline and exercise, but do make lovely pets in the right hands.


----------



## Parkranger (29 December 2009)

Cayla, as we said before, I wouldn't go for an adult rescue staffie.  I nearly rehomed one about a year ago where the owner had left her husband and needed to move into a flat.  The bitch was amazing and in the end her mum managed to keep her which was good as she was obviously very attached to her owner!

I have to say that choosing a dog is a minefield - the issues that you point out (health with a FBD and temperment with a Staffie) are the things that are making me wonder whether they're for me.....but I'm not sure there's another breed that is for me.....maybe I should just get a budgie!


----------



## nijinsky (29 December 2009)

A little while ago my friend was looking to rescue (she always has rescues), she wasn't having much luck in rescuing as most were not cat friendly, she found a FBD advertised from the breeder, all didn't seem quite right and after further investigation she didn't have the dog.  We carried on looking and someone had put a note up in local shop to rehome a 14 month old staffie.  

We phoned, met them, the rehoming story seemed very genuine &amp; now "Chunky" has a new home with my friend.  She's had him a few weeks now &amp; he has settled in very well, she's had no trouble with him at all, he loves everybody, has met my tribe &amp; they all get on well, he loves the cat, so a very happy ending for all concerned and Chunky didn't have to go through too much stress waiting for a new family, here he is xmas day at my house:





Staffies don't do "cold" 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do appreciate that not all staffies are suitable for rehoming but luckily for Chunky he was easy to rehome and has ended up with a loving new mummy.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (29 December 2009)

Tikka is part bred staffy and was rehomed 3 times .... I,  like Patches thought they looked like a "chav's dog " 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....I hate the typical sterotyping that goes with these dogs, and possibly due to this ...... This is possibly the reason these poor dogs don't get rehomed by families , Its obviously not the only reason I have to say, But part of me can't helping thinking that it does play a part . 

I am not one to talk as I was verging on not taking tikka the day we visited the rescue centre 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... She was there along with 2 other staffies, who where as mad as hatters and their tails bless them, Going 6 to the dozen . The folk at the rescue centre told me she was out of a staffy bitch and some sort of JRT mix, She was rehomed according to them 3 times and always ended up back at the centre .

I had to take a chance on her and it was the best decision I ever made, I wouldn't be without her, Shes a nutter out on walks, full of energy, Absolutely fantastic with the kids and other kids, Not too in your face, Strangers come in and she just wants to sit on your feet and LOVES the attention, She loves her cuddles . 
	
	
		
		
	


	





With other dogs, shes getting there ...... I do blame it on her anxiety though with other dogs . She has the attitude that if they are going to come for me ....I am going to get in their first !

Once she is introduced to another dog, She is fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Like I say I wouldn't be without her, shes a live wire out and about and loves stones !! which I think most staffies do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...In Tikkas case, The larger the better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

In the house, She is such a lazy dog and lays in her bed and loves her comforts, She will happily snuggle up to you or if her bed is comfy enough 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She will lay in it . 


I have no knowledge of the little frenchies apart from them being dear little dogs 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 
	
	
		
		
	


	






PR I think you have seen Tikka before, So unless you want a pic of her ..... Ill refrain from posting 10 dozen pics 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 . 

Good luck in whatever dog you decide to get 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Col x


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 December 2009)

Just to prove that Tikka is good with other dogs when they are nice back to her


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (29 December 2009)

Ha ! My sidekick 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh yes and you will also see what I am referring to with regards to staffies and stone or boulders in Tikkas case


----------



## Cedars (29 December 2009)

I wouldnt own either as I think they're chav dogs.

But if you do, just a word of warning, make sure you check the owners out THOROUGHLY - to ensure it wasnt a mistake and one of the parents is a fighting dog or has relations that are! xxxxx


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 December 2009)

Flamehead, do you know what a French Bulldog actually is?! 

Well guess I must be lucky then, all the staffs I know are lovely, as are their owners and I've never met a fighting one either.

People used to and still do make hurtful assumptions about the breed of dog I choose to make my own - the vast majority of which are unfounded assumptions, thankfully.


----------



## Cedars (29 December 2009)

Yes, CC, I do! I believe that Staffs are bought for lads to look big with, and the FBDs are bought by chavvy women.

But thats only my opinion!

You are right though, about assumptions. They can be true, they can be completely unfounded.

A friend is in the police and has owned (through them, anyway!) two GSDs. The first one had to be put down as it went mad one day and caused someone to need surgery, but the second is the CUTEST thing ever, so well mannered, a complete sweetie with the horses, just amazing. 

Just unfortunate that some are tarred with the same brush!

xxxx


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 December 2009)

The only places I have ever seen a FBD are in France and in America, I didn't believe they were so widespread here as to be owned by chavs.

Yes, that's what I mean by assumptions, I've had all sorts of crap said to me in the past about my 'treacherous' 'dangerous' 'vicious' dogs by people who knew nothing about them, and couldn't be more wrong.

I never think about how I might 'look' with a dog (although as a shortarse female out on my own with them, it does help 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) as while it is easy to get drawn to lots of dogs for their looks, it's what is inside, that counts.


----------



## Parkranger (29 December 2009)

Flamehead - ummm FBD are certainly not chav dogs - where did you get that from?


----------



## Cedars (29 December 2009)

Explained in my reply to CC! xx


----------



## Parkranger (29 December 2009)

how many chavvie women to do you know who own FBD?  I'm genuninely interested!!


----------



## Cedars (29 December 2009)

Don't know any personally because I dont associate with people like that! *tongue in cheek, of course*

But its just an image. In the same way that Arabs are perceived to be highly strung and cobs bombproof, I'm not sure Ive ever met an Arab but thats just my immediate response when one is mentioned.

Gettit?  xxxx


----------



## Parkranger (29 December 2009)

I just don't think that's a sterotype that's all.  I'd actually think the stero type of a french bulldog would be a rich fat old lady that fed it chocolates all day......


----------



## prosefullstop (29 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I just don't think that's a sterotype that's all.  I'd actually think the stero type of a french bulldog would be a rich fat old lady that fed it chocolates all day...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely. Your stereotypical FBD owner in NYC is:

A wealthy gay man
A "hipster", usually living downtown and working in a creative field.
Martha Stewart, doyenne of all things domestic and most definitely *not* a chav.


----------



## Parkranger (29 December 2009)

thank you PFS.  I thought I'd missed something there!

I've decided, after all this, to go back to the breed that I love but NOT to rehome a one year old working Jack Russell this time as it is never going to be a companion dog!!!

JRT all the way for me.


----------



## CAYLA (30 December 2009)

I have never seen a chav with a Frenchie 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 they are expensive dogs, they usually belong to career driven woman substituting a child and spoil them to death....IMO....no offence to anyone.


----------



## CAYLA (30 December 2009)

PR u can get lovely well bahaved staffs from rescue, esp private ones that offer foster, I have rehomed 3 very well bahaved well socialised, non destructive staffs I spent a little time on, and my hand was snatched off for them.........my sister took one, she was desperate for a staff, that was going to be good with her other dog and cats and wanted a full grown rescue and not a pup.

And shaun the ddbx staff is better behaved than the dog the couple already owned, he does not need crating, rarely needs to be on his lead, he is faithful, loving and has superb manners, their other dog they have had since a baby is irritating and she was very expensive compared to the donation she paid for shaun 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I would not discount an adult rescue, don't forget they where all puppies at one stage, and they still reached the rescues


----------



## CAYLA (30 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
A little while ago my friend was looking to rescue (she always has rescues), she wasn't having much luck in rescuing as most were not cat friendly, she found a FBD advertised from the breeder, all didn't seem quite right and after further investigation she didn't have the dog.  We carried on looking and someone had put a note up in local shop to rehome a 14 month old staffie.  

We phoned, met them, the rehoming story seemed very genuine &amp; now "Chunky" has a new home with my friend.  She's had him a few weeks now &amp; he has settled in very well, she's had no trouble with him at all, he loves everybody, has met my tribe &amp; they all get on well, he loves the cat, so a very happy ending for all concerned and Chunky didn't have to go through too much stress waiting for a new family, here he is xmas day at my house:





Staffies don't do "cold" 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do appreciate that not all staffies are suitable for rehoming but luckily for Chunky he was easy to rehome and has ended up with a loving new mummy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How cute and how lucky to have such a lovely home.


----------



## nijinsky (30 December 2009)

Yes Cayla he's a very lucky boy who will be spoilt rotten.

I will be the first to agree that "nowadays" staffies are bought or given to be a status symbol amongst idiots but it does peev me that they get such a bad reputation and chav comments just irritate me, I mean it's hardly the dogs fault is it?  They are such a beautiful family dog and back to the age old saying 9 times out of 10 it's the owners that f@@k up the dogs.


----------



## Patches (30 December 2009)

I met a gorgeous 10 week old bitch, blue Staffy puppy last night. 

Stunning. She looked just like a Staffy version of Cesar Millan's Junior. Stunning colouring.


----------

